# Some more feeding ? 's



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

I know there are many threads on feeding our dogs already on here (including one or two that I started) but since I am debating whether to switch Chloe's food or not again, I thought I would start another one to ask a few questions 

At what age do most people switch from puppy to adult formula dry food? Chloe is almost 7 months now and is about 13 pounds/6 kgs and probably won't get too much bigger. I was on the James Wellbeloved website and it recommended that I switch her to adult food at 6 months. I don't even think I can get that food here, I was just googling and was surprised to read this.

Does anybody rotate between different brands? I just find Chloe is so bored with her food . She often won't even eat until after 11 am even if I add water to make it smell better (or worse, in my opinion!). Of course, everything WE eat is very appealing to her. 

Does anybody know WHY dog's eat their own vomit/regurgitation ? I caught Chloe doing this last night, yuck. I guess it is better than eating the bunny poo which she so enjoys.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Why do dogs eat their own vomit? Because they can I guess! Why not enjoy it twice


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Dylansmum said:


> Why do dogs eat their own vomit? Because they can I guess! Why not enjoy it twice


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

How could could it have been the first time if she threw it up though?


----------



## weez74 (Feb 9, 2011)

I always assumed it was an instinctive thing - to clean up their den, but also because if it's not been digested yet, it still has a nutritional value (which could be important in the wild when they don't know when they'll next feed). How that relates to the poo-eating thread, I have no idea!

I thought the switch was 6 months, but I guess it depends on what the puppy food contains. I'd go with the advice your brand gives.


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

Good thing puppies are cute because vomit eating and poo eating...eww!

We are still working on the food brand, that is part of the problem. Never imagined it would be so complicated to pick a dog food.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

'Lo has been on a all ages dog food (tasteofthewild) so I haven't switched a dog lately. I've always thought at around a year though, 7m is fine too in my mind. 

I do rotate, through the 4 TOTW's, and randomly through other good grade foods. Here is info on rotating: http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/how-often-should-i-change-foods.html


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Enneirda. said:


> 'Lo has been on a all ages dog food (tasteofthewild) so I haven't switched a dog lately. I've always thought at around a year though, 7m is fine too in my mind.
> 
> I do rotate, through the 4 TOTW's, and randomly through other good grade foods. Here is info on rotating: http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/how-often-should-i-change-foods.html


Oh that's interesting as so many people say use one food and stick to it so they don't become picky. I've always thought that a bit odd as they would get variety 'in the wild' which is why I've always used one kibble but then changed the Nature Diet type I mix in once a week.

Good quality treats can also add to the variety - I use high quality stuff with good nutritional value like fish skin braids, venison tongue, tripe sticks etc not cheap treats full of cereal and rubbish - no point feeding the best food if you then stuff your dog with rubbish treats in between meals.


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Enneirda. said:


> I do rotate, through the 4 TOTW's, and randomly through other good grade foods. Here is info on rotating: http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/how-often-should-i-change-foods.html


That's an interesting article - first time I've heard that switching foods is good. I'll have to have a think about that, because the raw food that I get is available in several different meats, but the other ingredients are the same unless you get the premium one which has some additional supplements.
It's also interesting to see the ratings for different dog foods, and how even the ones labelled "natural" and "holistic" can have really low ratings.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I thought you swapped to adult food etc at a year but may have forgotten will need to check x


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

Enneirda. said:


> I do rotate, through the 4 TOTW's, and randomly through other good grade foods. Here is info on rotating: http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/how-often-should-i-change-foods.html


Thanks, that was interesting. I would love to rotate through a few different foods. But I guess you have to do the whole slow introduction each time you switch even if they have had that particular food before?



embee said:


> Good quality treats can also add to the variety - I use high quality stuff with good nutritional value like fish skin braids, venison tongue, tripe sticks etc not cheap treats full of cereal and rubbish - no point feeding the best food if you then stuff your dog with rubbish treats in between meals.


I have to admit that my favorite treat/reward to feed Chloe is probably not that good for her..but it sure smells good to me and it doesn't stink up my house when I open the package! It is Nutro Crunchy Treats and they come in carrot, apple and blueberry.


----------

